# 했으나



## tpfumefx

Hello Everyone!

I learned about "으나" meaning although... but what "했" has to do in this context and what is it meaning :

대전에 도착하여 호텔에 투숙하려고 했으나, 여권을 가지고 가지 않아서 투숙을 할 수 없었다."

Thanks!


----------



## Rance

했 derives from 하다.
하다 here is used as auxiliary verb in the form of ~으려(고) 하다.
It implies one is _intending/wishing _to do something( to stay in a hotel for your case).


----------



## tpfumefx

Thanks Rance,

If that's the case, so why "하다" is used as an auxiliary verb two times "투숙(하다)려고 (했).. ?


----------



## Enbi

I'm a Korean and I myself find the language very difficult. 
It seems like  투숙하려고 and 했으나 are seen as two different actions. 
투숙하려고 =stay at a hotel 
했으나 = was going to
I was going to / stay at a hotel

It seems like these two are seen as two different actions, so that's why two verbs are used.
I'm not so sure if this is an accurate explanation.


----------



## tpfumefx

I agree, Korean language is very systematic, Which makes it very difficult to understand!

What I understood in "투숙하려고 했으나" .. although "으나" (I)..."했" in order to"려고"to check in"투숙하다...

으나= although

했 = ...

려고 = in order to

투숙하다 = to check in

What should "하다" the second verb (it's definitely not an auxilary verb here) mean ? Could it mean "to pay" ?... I don't know!

I find korean language very hard to learn without a good dictionnary. Unfortunately I don't have any!


----------



## Dunno Jack

투숙하다 is one word, a verb _to stay_ (at a hotel).
~려고 하다 is another verb, to _plan/intend to ~._

Combined together, 투숙하려고 하다 (투숙하+려고 하다) = intend/plan to stay (present tense)
했다 is the past of 하다.
So,
투숙하려고 했다 = intended/planned to stay (past tense)

Now, you attach 으나 to the end of 투숙하려고 했다 and you get 투숙하려고 했으나 = Although (the subject of the sentence) intended to stay ...

* ~으나 is not a stand-alone word like 'although'. It gets the meaning of 'although' only by attaching itself to the end of a verb.


----------



## Rance

A lot of nouns in English derive from verbs.
For example:
pay(v) => pay-ment(n)
For Korean, it's usually the opposite.
A lot of verbs derive from nouns which is the case for 투숙하다.
투숙(n) => 투숙-하다
Here -하다(note the hyphen) is 접사, or suffix allowing a noun to become a verb.
It is a morpheme which is different from the auxiliary verb 하다.

I personally find Naver Korean Dictionary quite useful.
Its Korean-English Dictionary will be found lacking for your needs, so you may have to stick to its Korean-Korean dictionary which might be quite challenging depending on your Korean.
Hopefully someone knows a good Korean-English dictionary site.


----------



## mink-shin

The explanations above should be sufficient, Tpfumefx, but I'm going to add one more in case any confusion remains.



tpfumefx said:


> 했 = ...



해 = 하-(stem of 하다) + -여-
했 = 하-(stem of 하다) + -였-(past tense of '-여-')

집에 가려고* 하였*다. = 집에 가려고* 했*다.
나의 시에 화답*하여* 주었다. = 나의 시에 화답*해* 주었다.
그렇게 힘들게 일을 *하였*으니 지친 것도 당연하다. = 그렇게 힘들게 일을 *했*으니 지친 것도 당연하다.

Note that we use '-여-' or '-였-' only with '하-'.

cf)
드디어 집에 갈 시간이 되*었*다. 
드디어 집에 갈 시간이 되*였*다. 

하지만 나의 봄날은 다시 올 것이라고 믿*어* 주는 아내 덕분에 힘이 났다.
하지만 나의 봄날은 다시 올 것이라고 믿*여* 주는 아내 덕분에 힘이 났다.

그가 그렇게 되었다고 내 기분이 *나빠야* 하는 것은 아니다. 
->  나빠야 = 나쁘- + -*아*야 ≠ 나쁘- + -*여*야 = 나뼈야


----------



## sk k

Hi, I'm a korean.
'했으나' means '했다' + "그러나"
That' all.

I tried to do something BUT ~


----------

